# Closure announcements



## Brendan Burgess (12 Mar 2020)

The Taoiseach has announced the following closures from tonight until the end of March 

- Schools, crèches, childcare facilities and all higher level education facilities to close.

- Cultural institutions to close

- Indoor gatherings of more than 100 people should be cancelled.

- Outdoor gatherings of more than 500 people should be cancelled.

- People should continue to go to work, but those who can work from home should do so.

- Shops, cafes and restaurants to stay open.

- Dublin GAA has cancelled all club games and training sessions until after March 29th.

- MCD Productions has postponed all shows due to take place between now and March 29th.

- EPIC The Irish Emigration Museum will be closed until March 29th.

- St Patrick’s Festival, Dublin has cancelled its Festival Cultural Programme.

- The Restaurants Association of Ireland has cancelled its two upcoming Regional Awards events in Munster and Connaugh


----------



## odyssey06 (12 Mar 2020)

The Bord Gáis Energy Theatre will close to the public until 29 March.


----------



## Delboy (12 Mar 2020)

All underage soccer and GAA (training and games) in Dublin have been cancelled until the 29th at least


----------



## Thirsty (12 Mar 2020)

National Concert Hall cancelled all concerts to 29th March.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (12 Mar 2020)

I rushed in to the National Gallery to see an exhibition today in case the museum stays closed. 

There were quite a few visitors. 

Brendan


----------



## odyssey06 (12 Mar 2020)

Additions to the list from The Journal:

CopperFaceJacks nightclub in Dublin 
Reardon’s and Voodoo Rooms in Cork
CenterParcs in Longford
All horse racing meetings in Ireland
A significant number of events associated with Galway 2020 European Capital of Culture
FlyeFit Gyms
All GAA matches
All Airtricity League of Ireland matches


----------



## odyssey06 (13 Mar 2020)

RTE has said the Bishop in Limerick has cancelled all masses in the diocese for the next three weeks. Funerals are going ahead but are limited to 100 people.

Additionally:

The Irish Nurses and Midwives Organisation (INMO) has postponed its annual delegate conference that was scheduled to take place in early May in Sligo. The conference is now set to take place in October. 
The County Tipperary Drama Festival is the latest event to fall foul of the restrictions imposed due to the coronavirus.
Center Parcs in Ballymahon is closing the Longford Forest between today and Sunday, March 29th. Guests who were due to visit during these dates will be contacted and offered a full refund or alternative dates, said a statement from the company. 
Dún Laoghaire-Rathdown’s Mountains to Sea dlr Book Festival, which was due to run from March 26th-29th, has been cancelled. 
Make A Wish Foundation collection day on March 13th. They’re holding a virtual day instead, on www.makeawish.ie
The Irish Cancer Society’s Daffodil Day has been postponed, it had been due to take place on March 27th.
CF Ireland have made their flagship ’65 Roses Day’ an online-only event.
The Amateur Drama Council of Ireland have had to take the decision to cancel the remainder of the 2020 drama festival circuit. 
Clare Drama Festival, which was due to run in Scarriff from March 19th-28th, has been cancelled


----------



## BOXtheFOX (13 Mar 2020)

Places Closed: , ,  retail outlets, Adare ,  , Casino Model Railway Museum,  House and Farm, GPO Witness History Museum

From Bean_limerick Ireland TripAdvisor forum.

From the  Post: Shannon Heritage operations suspended from Friday evening

King John's Castle Picture Brendan Gleeson

 Group has taken the decision to suspend operations at all of its Shannon Heritage visitor attractions from 5.00pm this evening until Sunday, March 29.

Mary Considine, CEO, Shannon Group said employee and customer health and well-being is the group’s “primary conern”.

“In their best interests, and in line with recommendations from the Chief Medical Officer at the Department of Health, we have taken the decision to temporarily close all of our sites from this evening until the 29th of March,” she said.

Niall O’Callaghan, Managing Director of Shannon Heritage noted the group’s partners and employees were informed this morning and Shannon Group “are working with them on measures to minimise the impact at this difficult time”.

“We are liaising with all our customers to keep them informed given the fluid nature of the circumstances,” said O’Callaghan, adding, “ We will continue to monitor the situation and take the advice of health officials.”



The temporary suspension involves the following Shannon Heritage sites: King John’s Castle in Limerick;  Castle & Folk Park, retail outlets at the Cliffs of Moher and , and also the operations it manages in ,  & Gardens; the Casino Model Railway Museum, Newbridge House & Farm, and GPO Witness History Museum. The suspension also includes its medieval banqueting operations at Bunratty, Knappogue and Dunguaire Castles and its traditional Irish Night at Bunratty Folk Park.
...


----------



## odyssey06 (13 Mar 2020)

ISPCA: Our animal centres will be closed until 29/3 re #Covid_19 to reduce any H&S risk to staff & the public being exposed to the virus. We will continue to monitor the situation closely and will be responding to emergencies only


----------



## odyssey06 (13 Mar 2020)

For the first time in our history the kissing of the *Blarney Stone* has been postponed until further notice. The castle & gardens are still open and we would like to reassure all our visitors that we are doing everything possible to provide a safe experience.


----------



## odyssey06 (13 Mar 2020)

Mercy University Hospital in Cork has instigated "severe reductions" in activity between now and 29 March. In a statement the hospital said all out-  patient appointments and all elective surgery are cancelled with effect from 16 March. In addition all day case procedures, inclusive of endoscopic and pain procedures are being cancelled with effect from 16 March.


----------



## odyssey06 (14 Mar 2020)

Two popular central Dublin pubs, Grogan’s and Anseo have announced they are closing their doors for the next two weeks due to coronavirus restrictions. In a statement posted on its twitter page, the management of Grogan’s Castle Lounge on William Street said that due to the “small size of our pub it is impossible to ensure our customers and staff keep the recommended social distancing”. It said it would close tonight until March 29th.


----------



## odyssey06 (14 Mar 2020)

Dublin City Council has closed playgrounds.


----------



## odyssey06 (15 Mar 2020)

Steam Trains ireland have cancelled their heritage railway tours:
[broken link removed]


----------



## odyssey06 (15 Mar 2020)

Grafton barbers closing all shops under further notice.


----------



## odyssey06 (16 Mar 2020)

Boylesports is closing on Wednesday night until the 30th of March.


----------



## odyssey06 (16 Mar 2020)

Students living in Trinity’s accommodation – including campus, Halls, Binary Hub and Kavanagh Court – must vacate their accommodation this week and stay home “until notified otherwise”, the College announced tonight...
Students living overseas, the email states, should aim to leave their Trinity accommodation by 5pm this Wednesday, March 18th.
Students can stay on campus if they face homelessness, have the virus or are self-isolating, have a family member with the virus, have immigration or visa restrictions, have extremely limited internet connectivity in their home, or are conducting research on campus for a PhD.








						Breaking: Trinity Orders Students in College Accommodation to Vacate This Week
					

Students must have cleared out their belongings by Friday, as the number of confirmed student cases in Trinity rises to eight.




					www.universitytimes.ie


----------



## odyssey06 (16 Mar 2020)

Aintree Grand National 2020 cancelled due to coronavirus outbreak. The Grand National, arguably the biggest race of the British *horse* racing calendar, has been cancelled due to the coronavirus outbreak.


----------



## odyssey06 (17 Mar 2020)

Nespresso is the latest company to announce it has closed all stores in the UK and Ireland in response to the coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## odyssey06 (17 Mar 2020)

Cineworld has announced that it will close its film theatres in Ireland from today until further notice because of the coronavirus outbreak.
The company, Cineworld Group CINE.L and Picturehouse, will also close its theatres across the UK from tomorrow.


----------



## odyssey06 (18 Mar 2020)

Glastonbury cancelled.

Filming on all *BBC* Studios’ continuing dramas - Casualty, Doctors, EastEnders, Holby City, Pobol y Cwm and River City - will be suspended following the latest government update about coronavirus, the BBC has said.


----------



## odyssey06 (18 Mar 2020)

Eurovision cancelled.


----------



## odyssey06 (18 Mar 2020)

The start of the All-Ireland senior football championship has been delayed due to the coronavirus pandemic.


----------



## Purple (18 Mar 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> Eurovision cancelled.


Every cloud...


----------



## odyssey06 (18 Mar 2020)

Purple said:


> Every cloud...



Given how bored we will be with no new tv film sports content it would have had huge audience figures! Thought they could have all sung from their home studios. One for shooting the breeze...


----------



## cbreeze (18 Mar 2020)

Less episodes of Fair City
Coronation Street are writing out the older cast members temporarily


----------



## Fidgety (18 Mar 2020)

EU requesting the streaming companies to reduce content delivery to Standard definition instead of High definition to free up bandwidth.


----------



## odyssey06 (22 Mar 2020)

We're probably reaching the point where it would be easier to list the places still open 

MCDONALD’S HAS ANNOUNCED that it is to closed all of its restaurants across the UK and Ireland for an indefinite period as a response to the coronavirus crisis. The fast food chain said that all of its outlets would shut from 7pm tomorrow, after previously stating that only overnight hours would be affected. McDonald’s has 81 outlets across Ireland and says it employs over 4,000 people.


----------



## noproblem (22 Mar 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> We're probably reaching the point where it would be easier to list the places still open
> 
> MCDONALD’S HAS ANNOUNCED that it is to closed all of its restaurants across the UK and Ireland for an indefinite period as a response to the coronavirus crisis. The fast food chain said that all of its outlets would shut from 7pm tomorrow, after previously stating that only overnight hours would be affected. McDonald’s has 81 outlets across Ireland and says it employs over 4,000 people.


Not altogether correct, they'll still be serving food, but no sit down


----------



## RedOnion (22 Mar 2020)

noproblem said:


> Not altogether correct, they'll still be serving food, but no sit down


No, that approach changed this evening. Complete shut down from tomorrow.


----------



## odyssey06 (24 Mar 2020)

Article lists types of retail outlets which remain open.








						Coronavirus: These are the 'essential retail outlets' that can stay open
					

The Department of An Taoiseach provided an indicative list this afternoon.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06 (25 Mar 2020)

Restaurants to be allowed to provide takeout meals without usual planning permission








						Restaurants allowed to operate take-away service without planning permission during Covid-19 crisis
					

Restaurants are allowed to remain open but only by offering a take away service.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## llgon (25 Mar 2020)

The GAA have instructed clubs to close all facilities completely including pitches and walkways.









						Latest GAA update on Covid-19
					

We previously advised that, until March 29th, games and training were suspended, club gyms were to close, and Player Injury Fund cover was suspended. We subsequently instructed that club bars should also close for the period. Club Operations Please be advised that, in line with recent government...




					www.gaa.ie


----------

